# Do we have wood ducks in utah



## kdrob211 (Mar 22, 2009)

I am pretty new to waterfowl hunting and as much as I enjoy shooting them with my shot gun I also like shooting them with my camera and I do know if we do or not but does utah have any wood ducks? I live down by utah lake and I have never seen one there. Anyone one know where I could go and have a good chance at getting some pictures of one? Any info would be great. Thanks.


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Yes we have wood ducks in Utah. I have shot several. Not sure where you would go to take pics though.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Yes we do have thme here. Your best chance of getting pic of them would be going up in logan and looking on the river up there. They put wood duck boxes up there on some rivers. Then you got the park up there and around here.


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

Yes we do, and if we at Wild Over Wood Ducks continue having the success we currently enjoy, wood ducks will become a much more common sighting. 

If you are looking to get the best pictures possible I would make the drive up to Ogden and visit Beus Pond. It is up by Weber State University. (To reach Beus Pond take Harrison Blvd., in Ogden to 42nd St. and go east on 42nd St. The road winds itself around the Weber State University Campus. The entrance to Beus Pond is on the east side of the road approximately 3/4 mile after turning east onto 42nd St.). The Wood ducks there are pretty habituated to people and will give you great picture taking opportunities. You can come up here to Logan and I would be more than happy to show you where you may find some birds. I have heard that there are some woodies along the Provo river, but I haven't been down there to see them myself. In your hunting, if you find some birds, please let myself, Captain (Jim Bowcutt), or Carl Taylor know. We are growing the WOW program into Utah County as we speak and would love any help we can get with locations to place nesting boxes. Wood ducks are one of the, if not the, most reclusive species of waterfowl. They have great eyes and are very skittish so you have some work to do in order to find and snap pictures of wild wood ducks. 

Good luck with your hunting.

Joel Draxler 435-512-7227
Jim Bowcutt 435-232-4017
Carl Taylor 801-603-9273


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

good post joel. thats helpful

also, you could go south on the freeway and take the 1st springville exit, head east. about a half mile or so after you cross the tracks, turn left (north) and follow it about half a mile. there is a guy there who has a bunch of ponds with various ducks, geese, swans, and about every other exotic animal ever made. he has a bunch of wood ducks, and even some mandarins and other cool species.

he is a way cool guy, and had no problem letting us walk around and check out his birds last time i was there.

hope that helps as well. make sure to post some pics if you end up finding any


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Layton Park Has dozens of them as well as other exotics like the Mandarin.


----------

